

Networking is a key to success for women in the business world - donna
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/10/22/BU2913LJ4B.DTL

======
biohacker42
Networking is a key to everybody's success, not just women.

Some hackers have a tendency to see success through networking as a lower sort
of success.

As in, you weren't smart enough to do something on your own, good thing you
had a lot of connections.

But that's a profoundly naive view of the world.

Nothing that you can do/build/write/etc can be:

1\. Easily understood. Almost anyone gets it at first look

2\. Incredibly valuable.

3\. Requires little to no resources.

Only if you have all of the above can you become successful with no
connections.

But unless you can make people instantly young again, using nothing but your
pocket lint and hand waiving, you will need networking.

~~~
pchristensen
Dang, beat me to it.

